# Solved: can not ping default gateway



## crocyson (May 29, 2009)

Came home today and my wireless dell laptop connected to windows live messenger but would not connect to the internet. Then it kicked me off of messenger. My laptop is running win xp pro. I have a wired desktop and a wireless hp laptop that are currently working fine. My dell laptop says that I have a perfect connection to the router.

I did ipconfig /all and my ip address 192.168.0.193 default gateway is 192.168.0.1 dns is the same as gateway. i can ping the pc but I can not ping gateway or any websites. I tried to update the drivers for my intel(r) pro wireless 2200bg net adapter and nothing changed. I turned off my firewall and AVG security and nothing changed.

About two monthes ago I had a similar problem. I went to use the pc and the wireless connection was disconnected and my firewall was disabled. I could not get the firewall to reconnect and it would not allow me to connect to the internet. I performed a complete wipe and restore and the pc was fine. I considered it a virus and didn't think anything about it.


----------



## crocyson (May 29, 2009)

I believe the wireless nic is shot but the previous trouble is confusing so i thought I would post just to get some ideas.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*


If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uninstall whatever non-Windows firewall or security suite you are using. Then you can probably reinstall it if desired. Easier than reinstalling Windows.

But, you may be right about the wireless adapter failing. On my 4 year old Dell laptop I thought my Intel 2200bg had died, but it turned out to be, I think, some problem on the motherboard.


----------



## crocyson (May 29, 2009)

fixed the problem. Uninstalled the device and reinstalled. After that I did a hard reset of the router and everything seems to be perfect. Thanks guys


----------

